# destroyer 350 Optifade Camo



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*t*

nice bow:darkbeer:


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice bow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

thank you!


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Yep I need to get a matching Quiver and stabilizer for mine I think! VERY nice bow Lady! Had mine a week today and I cant stop shooting it! Waiting on some new arrows though and now I have to get a quiver and another stabilizer! 

Grats! Happy Shooting!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

Killratio said:


> Yep I need to get a matching Quiver and stabilizer for mine I think! VERY nice bow Lady! Had mine a week today and I cant stop shooting it! Waiting on some new arrows though and now I have to get a quiver and another stabilizer!
> 
> Grats! Happy Shooting!


o yeah i had to have the matching stuff! lol gotta make it a little girly-girl.. i got my quiver & stabilizer about 3 weeks ago...but my bow just came in today!


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

ladycritr-gitr said:


> o yeah i had to have the matching stuff! lol gotta make it a little girly-girl.. i got my quiver & stabilizer about 3 weeks ago...but my bow just came in today!


LOL! I don't think matching accessories makes it a girly-girl bow! Im pretty sure most of us guys try to somewhat match!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Very nice bow. I like lol. What kind of arrows are those? Like the red nocks. Let us know how it shots. Good luck with your new bow.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

WOW Yep I bet it looks great on you!!! LOL Sweet looking rig. I hope to shoot one here in two weeks!! Enjoy Girl..


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Sweet Bow! I'm jealous because mine is going to arrive "one day". I'm patient though because I know it will be worth it once it gets here. Enjoy! Post some numbers when you shoot it.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks to everyone! and i will post up some numbers once i get them!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh My!!! My favorite 2 colors!!! Camo and Red!!!! SWEET!!!


----------



## KraQr (Aug 11, 2009)

Is that DOA arrows?


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

KraQr said:


> Is that DOA arrows?


the arrows in the pic are ultra lights.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Oh My!!! My favorite 2 colors!!! Camo and Red!!!! SWEET!!!


my two fav also!! now just gotta get my sling and a few other red things for it..then i might be happy...but surely i will keep finding more and more to add to make it look better!


----------

